# sand



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

i have a mixed pygo tank but my 2 biggest cariba are showing more aggresion than ever staying in one corner of the tank which is sheltered from the powerheads by a big piece of bog wood. they are rubbing them selves together lots and keep the other pygos away from there corner. could they be breeding ?? will they breed on sand


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

could be sounds like it to me but i dont know anythign about breeding piranhas


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

could be pre spawning behaviour...be patient

yeah they will breed on sand. Keep us posted


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Would you breed on sand?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sounds like the start of breeding behavior. Have they fanned out a nest yet? Are they changing colors (black)?

To answer your question; yes, they will breed on sand.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

breeding caribe? sounds pretty sweet


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

There is a difference between friendly rubbing and breeding behavior. When the male builds a nest, he will "blow" into the gravel face first with his tail straight up. It looks like he is digging for something under the gravel.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

LGHT said:


> Would you breed on sand?


Yeah, I do it all the time. Isn't that a name of an alcoholic drink?


----------

